# Keeping it simple...



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I try to get out camping at least once a month. I enjoy photography and having a simple "camper" that lets me get to a lot of those places where I can be on location at the best light times is really handy. Hard to do from a hotel room.

Here's my "escape pod".. 
AWD Astro with rear locker, lift and BFG AT's.










Get me places like this (sunup at Big Bend Ranch State Park);









and this (sunrise at Independence Creek)


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

awesome photos!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From the "escape pods" first night out to Big Bend Ranch State Park:









Before tires and lift:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My uncle is Larry D Hodge. He used to freelance for a lot of outdoor magazines and retired from Texas Parks and Wildlife magazine as the wildlife editor. He spent many years on the road doing exactly what you're doing there... 
Nothing like being on location when you need to be!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went up to Cloudcroft for the last trip. Nice up there, nights were in the upper 30's! I'd like to have time to do more of what Larry did!

Click images for a larger version!


----------

